

  I'm starting a list of HN Related Meetups + locations, please add or edit - iamelgringo
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&hl=en

======
rms
PG: as a first category for Hacker News, I suggest meetups.

It's been a while since there has been a Pittsburgh Hacker News meetup. Anyone
from Pittsburgh reading this that may be potentially interested in a meetup
should comment here or email me.

In the past we've had them at the Church Brew Works in Lawrenceville, but I
would be very open to suggestions for another place in Pittsburgh that can
seat a large group, is reasonably quiet, and serves alcohol.

~~~
edw519
I'm interested. Any time after July 4. I understand that Buca di Beppo at
Station Square has a banquet room for groups of 15 or more. Also Del's in
Bloomfield. We'd have to do a little more planning than usual - a reservation
and a guaranteed count, but we should be able to do that. Maybe even bring our
laptops and stay for a while.

<http://www.bucadibeppo.com/banquets/>

------
may
I created a Meetup for Hacker News: <http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News/>

------
andrewvc
I didn't see any Los Angeles meetups in there, so I added one, if anyone's
interested, leave a comment here:

<http://blog.andrewvc.com/los-angeles-hacker-news>

~~~
alanthonyc
A few people have tried before, but it's not panned out as far as I know. I'm
interested.

------
iamelgringo
Also, if anyone is interested in using the "Hackers and Founders" name, you're
more than welcome to. The Indianapolis and NY groups are using it as well as
the logo I made:
[http://iamelgringo.storage.s3.amazonaws.com/HackersAndFounde...](http://iamelgringo.storage.s3.amazonaws.com/HackersAndFoundersGraphics.zip)

If you're thinking of starting a meetup, we'd love to help in whatever ways we
can. We also like to keep in touch. Feel free to email me:
jonathan@newsley.com or my co-organizer, Laura@Newsley.com.

------
coderholic
There doesn't seem to be an existing London meetup, so I've created this
google group to try and organise one: <http://groups.google.com/group/hn-
london>

If you do know of an existing one please comment or update the spreadsheet.

------
markbao
Hey, since there's no active Hacker News group in Boston, I'm starting Hackers
and Founders Boston - <http://hfboston.markbao.com/>. Join the Google Group
and we can get it rolling.

------
david_p
for a Paris meetup, please send comments here:
<http://hnparis.posterous.com/19209518>

------
davidedicillo
Any group meeting in the bay area between the 5th and the 10th? I'm going to
be there and I'll love to meet as many people as possible

------
thedjpetersen
Hey I would like to start a meeting, but I am not quite sure what it would
entail, is there any good common guide for a agenda?

~~~
patio11
The last one in Tokyo went exceptionally well with "Show up, mingle, we'll do
a round of self introductions, mingle while eating, mingle while at bar"

~~~
po
Jason and I are getting ready send out an announcement for another one. I
suppose we should add it into the list. Don't suppose we can convince you to
trek back to Tokyo again can we Patrick? :-)

~~~
patio11
Heck yes! If it is before the 25th of June, I'm totally there. (Flying back
for a month with family afterwards.)

------
furyg3
I'd love to do something in the Amsterdam area.

~~~
vanschelven
what happened to that Utrecht meetup a few months ago? Did it happen?

~~~
furyg3
I remember reading that there were regular meetups (for something else) at a
co-working place in Utrecht, and someone suggested incorporating a HN meetup
into that. I never followed up, however.

~~~
vanschelven
That was me.

I was referring to Open Coffee on wednesday mornings. They are usually in the
iGluu (Jansdam) or around the corner in the Brandmeesters.
<http://opencoffeeutrecht.nl/>

There was also this: <http://bluwiki.com/go/Hackersnl>

I couldn't make it that day and never heard if it was interesting, if people
did show up etc.

------
mindcrime
We have a Hackers & Founders / Open Coffee Club going in the RTP, NC area now
as well:

<http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/>

------
thesnark
Any groups in Vancouver? I am moving there on the 1st of June.

------
shedd
The Philly-area Hackathons started as HN meetups:
<http://www.groupomatic.com/haqsm3vj>

------
alanthonyc
I just added a link back to this discussion.

------
quellhorst
Anyone in Dallas interested in a HN group?

~~~
rockwallGeek
I'm interested...

